# Cooler Sweat Cure



## screwdriver (Jan 26, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]An idea I've been having fun with lately(Along time ago). Kind of a cross between several ways to "cure", but my interpretation. The main idea is to raise temperature and humidity and create a more favorable environment for the magic to happen. Similar to tobacco curing from another[/FONT][FONT=&quot] link[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .

So I changed to fit my needs, ghetto style. Just a typical cooler.

[/FONT]View attachment cooler1.jpg
View attachment cooler2.jpg
View attachment cooler3.jpg

[FONT=&quot] 
There are two coffee cup warmers for my heat source and a way to make humidity. The clear piece with all the holes is just to baffle the heat and humidity. With this arrangement I can get over 40c and between 80-90% Rh. It would be nice to be able to control the Rh better, but it works just fine for ghetto.

[/FONT]View attachment cooler4.jpg
View attachment cooler5.jpg

[FONT=&quot]

This is the next round, master kush. I cut the bud to get similar size buds and put on a little screen setup. This method usually takes about 2 1/2 days to complete and ready for the use. I really watch the leaf color to change that's when youre  done and can move to the drying phase. The drying phase is when I remove one of the water cups which raises the temp a little and lowers the humidity to allow to dry. A simple way to process your weed.[/FONT]


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 26, 2011)

View attachment cooler6.jpg
View attachment cooler7.jpg


My interpretation of "curing" is to give the leaf material time to breakdown the stuff thats inside the leaf so you don't get a bitter flavor. I can store it in a jar for 6 months or take a hint from another type of leaf that is smoked and use a little heat to speed up the process. 

I do have venting. There are holes down low where the power cords of the warmers come out of cooler. The lid of the cooler is hollow, two holes underneath and a series of smaller holes around the lid. However, I know I still need better airflow to be able to control Rh.

I ran this setup several times and the bud is simply delicious. I have compared to air dried bud not a water cure. I want to mellow the smoke not strip away any essence of the weed.
Mold has not been an issue and I don't think this is the ideal growth environment for mold. There is a slight odor change when burned. 

This project is still evolving and I get to smoke my results.

So we are at the 12 hr mark and I can check on the cooler. With this method, and my limitations with this design, I have to refill the water cups on the warmers and sop up a little water in the bottom of cooler. The temperature inside is 40.4c with 90+ Rh. Not to concerned about the 90+ because the hygrometer acts funny in this high of humidity. I just want it high so the weed doesn't dry too fast. 

View attachment cooler8.jpg
View attachment cooler9.jpg


I would also like to say that this is an easy method to try and would like to see if somebody else can get great results.

We are at the 24hr mark and cooler is keeping the temp at 40c and high Rh. Haven't seen much color change, but the leaves are starting fold upward around the bud so theres a change going on. 

View attachment cooler10.jpg
View attachment cooler11.jpg


36 hr.

View attachment cooler12.jpg
View attachment cooler13.jpg


48 hr.

View attachment cooler14.jpg
View attachment cooler15.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, this is the end. After the leaf material starts to turn color I let the water evaporate completely which lowers the humidity and begins to dry the bud. The bud has another few hours in the reduced humidity before it is dry enough to put into jars. My preference is to keep the hygrometer between 65% -75% when placed in the jar.

View attachment cooler16.jpg
View attachment cooler17.jpg


This is what I experience beside getting "high". I am able to contain the odor in one room, but occasionally sneaks out. Not stealth, but not too obvious. Trichomes seem to change to amber. Leaf material darkens. 


As for the smoke..... the only way I can describe is that on the exhale, yes its "smooth" when you inhale, (the exhale that the best time), my sinus cavity come alive. I can sense something pleasant happening. It is a very positive experience when smoked.
I may be high right now after trying, but I will say this rocks!

View attachment cooler18.jpg


There is a little bud just sitting in the pipe, but here are some from that batch. Very enjoyable.  

View attachment cooler19.jpg
View attachment cooler20.jpg


No snapping here.

View attachment cooler21.jpg


I would have to say cloth like because of all the trichomes on the stem. They give it that velvet feel.

How long did it take to get to that point? 2 1/2 days, but those pics were taken about 10 days after.

I've tried water cure a couple of times, but didn't enjoy the taste.

Here's the latest cooler cure(2 days) and air dry(still drying)

View attachment cooler22.jpg
View attachment cooler23.jpg


----------



## ziggyross (Feb 16, 2011)

Screwdriver what did you use to take the trich pictures.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a fansy smanshy laboratory microscope and I hold the camera up to the eye piece to take the picture.  If the angle is correct and I zoom in a little, turn the flash off I can get a decent picture.


----------

